# sig 239 hammer spring



## ct239 (Jan 27, 2007)

Has anyone ever change the hammer spring on their sig 239. I saw a "Reduce hammer srping pack" on brownells website. comes with three diferent springs 12, 14, 16lbs. spring. stock is 18lbs. Will this lighten the pull? is there an advantage?


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

Yes, it will lighten the trigger pull. The most important thing you need to watch for if this is a defensive weapon is light strikes. You can get too light of a spring and it will not hit the primer hard enough. If you do find that a 16 lbs. Hammer Spring seems to do the trick, it may need replacing earlier than the factory standard. It is the easiest and least expensive way to lighten the trigger pull, but you need to confirm reliability.


----------

